# Bad case of mastitis?! Need immediate help please!



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

One of our does that kidded last week seems to have mastitis. She has a very swollen and hard udder that is near impossible to milk. She's off her feed and will barely drink water. She seemed to be getting better yesterday, she was eating and drinking a bit, but today seems like she is regressing. She is aloof and lethargic and shivering...I am scared we may lose her!

Here's what we've done so far:

- Friday night we started her on Today (one whole tube in the effected side the first time, and half/half since then). 
- We have been drenching her with electrolytes daily, trying to get as much as she'll allow (she won't drink on her own)
- I have been milking her to no avail. Barely anything comes out, and when it does is yellowish and string or lumpy. Haven't seen any blood as of yet though. 
- we've given her probios.
- we give her aspirin for the pain (both farm stores near us had no banamine!)

I am really worried and scared. It is very cold here (Maryland) so we have her and her baby inside. Her baby is being bottle fed with the milk from another one of our does because she won't let her feed at all and we lost her other baby because of this I think. Cold and with the quick onset of mastitis. 

What else can we do?! I am so afraid that we may lose her! She looks like she is in a lot of pain and discomfort and there is nothing we can do. My husband is off to the store now to get b complex. What other steps should/can we take for pain and getting that milk out the udder? I can't milk out her udder, as I said very little comes out when I milk her. After trying for half an hour still only a tiny bit comes out. I've never dealt with a severely sick goat before, and although I knew this day would come....I still feel completely unprepared logistically and emotionally. I would appreciate anyone's help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

warm compresses, massage udder, milk out what you can - you can do this every 2 hours.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She needs antibiotics: La200 or PenG is what I recommend, preferably the La200 because it gets into the milk faster. Also try to collect 30ccs of her infected milk(or as much as you can) and feed it back to her with a syringe. This will help her body create an immunity to the bacteria. 

Mix peppermint and tea tree oil with some olive oil and deeply massage her udder. A warm washcloth will also help, soaked in Apple cider vinegar. Keep milking out what you can every hour or so. Large doses of vitamin C Will benefit her, and garlic if you have any. Keep her warm, hydrated and give probios to support rumen activity.

Can you get her temp for us?


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> warm compresses, massage udder, milk out what you can - you can do this every 2 hours.


I've been doing just that. I've been massaging with peppermint oil and milking out what I can, but udder is still hard as a rock! I feel like it's not getting any better


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> She needs antibiotics: La200 or PenG is what I recommend, preferably the La200 because it gets into the milk faster. Also try to collect 30ccs of her infected milk(or as much as you can) and feed it back to her with a syringe. This will help her body create an immunity to the bacteria.
> 
> Mix peppermint and tea tree oil with some olive oil and deeply massage her udder. A warm washcloth will also help, soaked in Apple cider vinegar. Keep milking out what you can every hour or so. Large doses of vitamin C Will benefit her, and garlic if you have any. Keep her warm, hydrated and give probios to support rumen activity.
> 
> Can you get her temp for us?


Thank you guys so much. I am going to try and get a temp now. I have not fed her back her milk. I'll try that next milking. I have been massaging with peppermint oil and milking out what I can, her udder seems the same though...rock hard. She won't eat the garlic I try and feed her. I managed to get two cloves in about an hour ago. She drank some molasses water and my husband is on his way home with b complex. I do have some antibiotics, not sure which one though. Thanks again you guys......


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

This is what her udder looks like and her milk. The milk is yellow with white ****** in it. Kinda looks like urine. Her udder is soooo hard to the touch except her teats. And her teats as you can see are tiny as well as her orifaces.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh poor thing  . You need to work hard to break up that congested gunk, do you have heat packs? If so apply them for about 10 min, then really use your fingertips to loosen things up. Do heat packs, massage, milk and repeat. That milk can be fed back to hopefully give her immunity. 

Chewable vit c is what I use, they'll usually eat it right up. And crushed garlic capsules mixed in a drench is the easiest way to give it. Do you know what antibiotics you have?


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

This is the only one I have...can I use it??


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't have heat packs, but I have a heating pad will that work? I've been heating it with hot water and Epsom salt...haven't tried ACV though. I'm going to give that a try. I am massaging as had as as I can, but when I say hard as a rock it's no exaggeration


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Make your own microwave heat pack. Take an tube sock stuff it with rice and tie off. Microwave for 40-60 sec depending on size.


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

smalldreamer said:


> Make your own microwave heat pack. Take an tube sock stuff it with rice and tie off. Microwave for 40-60 sec depending on size.


Perfect...I'll do that


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

We also have duramycin 72-200 as well...which should I use??


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

DMSO applied to the outside of the udder can help with the inflammation. It is absorbed directly through the skin, so it will go right into the udder. You may have to have your vet make you up a mastitis "cocktail" to infuse her with. Unfortunately a culture is not a viable option now because she has already been infused with an antibiotic. That might have helped with knowing what bacteria you are fighting. If she has already been infused, feeding her back her own milk may not be much good either. I would worry about causing rumen problems.

Also, you could mix your antibiotic in with the DMSO and then apply it to the udder. The DMSO will bring the antibiotic into the udder with it. That, in addition to infused antibiotcs and injectable meds, will get deep into the udder tissue.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I forgot you had infused her, so feeding her the milk may upset her rumen more! Lottsagoats is right..if you already fed it back, give her probios to replace good bacteria.

Lottsagoats, I'm curious what DMSO is?


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> DMSO applied to the outside of the udder can help with the inflammation. It is absorbed directly through the skin, so it will go right into the udder. You may have to have your vet make you up a mastitis "cocktail" to infuse her with. Unfortunately a culture is not a viable option now because she has already been infused with an antibiotic. That might have helped with knowing what bacteria you are fighting. If she has already been infused, feeding her back her own milk may not be much good either. I would worry about causing rumen problems.
> 
> Also, you could mix your antibiotic in with the DMSO and then apply it to the udder. The DMSO will bring the antibiotic into the udder with it. That, in addition to infused antibiotcs and injectable meds, will get deep into the udder tissue.


Sorry for my ignorance, but what is DMSO?? Thank you so much for your advice! I'm really clueless about all of this in application...this is our first really sick goat.


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

Kind of off topic but panicking. One of our babies is dying an I don't kink what to do!!! What can I do immediately to get it back


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

I went downstairs to check on the doe with mastitis and heard a baby crying abnormally and found him Laying on his side unable to walk just crying. I have b complex, nutra drench, etc. if it's from the cold what do I do?!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

First take his temp. Is he pooping, and if so what does it look like? Does he cry out when you touch his belly? What have you been feeding him? Start with b complex and probios, then go on from there...

I'm sorry you're having so much trouble


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

He only eats from his mom and nibbles here and there. But he is one of three boys and often gets less because he's the smallest. It may be a combo of lack of food and the cold.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok definitely take his temp! Put your finger in his mouth, does it feel cold? A sunken belly means he hasn't been eating..bring him to a warm place and give the b complex. 

Is there a chance he was stepped on or injured somehow?


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh gosh, sound like they have you running!! Hope all goes well, best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone....I am really appreciative. He is alive, but not in the clear. We put him in hot water and got his body temp up and drenched him with electrolytes. He seems to be much better. He's sleeping with another kid inside the house tonight. 

Still don't know what caused this exactly so we'll have to keep a close eye. He's had b complex, antibiotics and electrolytes tonight, so I hope that covers most things. Still a bit nervous and scared. Thanks again. 

Now back to the mama with mastitis....


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

smalldreamer said:


> Oh gosh, sound like they have you running!! Hope all goes well, best of luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Thank you!


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Ok definitely take his temp! Put your finger in his mouth, does it feel cold? A sunken belly means he hasn't been eating..bring him to a warm place and give the b complex.
> 
> Is there a chance he was stepped on or injured somehow?


He got b complex and warmed up...thank you so much. Still don't know what happened exactly.


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

How often should we give the b complex and pen? And for how long??


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm glad he's better! Remember to do a full course of antibiotics which is 3 days I believe. The b complex can be given daily. Gradually switch him over from electrolytes to milk, to avoid tummy upset.

How's your doe, any progress?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Full course is at minimum 5 days. My vet always told me 7 days.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Listen to her, she's better at this  ^^


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

I sat down to reply to everyone last night and fell asleep right where I was...long day. Baby still not doing so well. Seems to have labored breathing and not very responsive, coughing spells through the night. Does anyone know what this could be an indicator of? Plus mama goat doesn't even want to stand, but I have to milk her and massage the udder etc. I am beyond stressed right now...really worried about them


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

At what point should I switch him to milk...and how (how much? Do I stop electrolytes completely etc). Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

My doe is refusing to stand up! What can I do to coax her? I need her up to milk her, administer the today and massage that udder! Even if I lift her up, she plops back down. Any creative suggestions??


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

Yay! She's up...pooped on the stand, but hey I'll take that


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What's the kid's temp? He may have pneumonia...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to bottle feed the kid.


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You need to bottle feed the kid.


He was given electrolytes last night and this morning and is sleeping in the house with us. I know milk and electrolytes do to mix well...when can I give him milk?? I want to give him now because he seems like he wants and needs it...should I wait??


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> What's the kid's temp? He may have pneumonia...


Thermometer stopped working for some reason. What's the treatment for pneumonia??


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

Also I was reading on here about "E. coli mastitis". Really scared me, is it something I should be worried about? One poster swears that if the milk is yellow and watery (which mine is) and the udder is rock hard with very little "milk" coming out than it is definitely this. AND it would be dangerous and highly contagious for other goats as well as us.


----------

